# which western saddle pad between these 3



## newbierider (Mar 15, 2010)

I am after the very best for comfort, weight distribution etc..
western saddle circle y, round seat

Equipedic: I have one now, my horse has used one for 3 years, seems to do a good job, but my horse is rather wide in the barrel and so it does not seem to hang as evenly and as well as it does on my smaller mare. If this one is the best I will be getting the close contact endurance version.

EquiPedic Endurance Saddle Pads

Circle Y 
71 Ventilating Close Contact with Gel Bar Pad
Circle Y Felt Saddle Pads with Gel Bar Close Contact 70 71 72

Clinton Anderson PRS pad
Leather Top PRS Pad :: Downunder Horsemanship

important to know it is for trail riding, with hills, maybe 5 miles or so, three times a week. Rider weighs 200 lbs, horse is 14.2 and 1200 lbs 14 years old

if you have any experience with any of these pads, know others who do, or think a totally different pad is the best for my needs.
look forward to your comments.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I would go with the EquiPedic Endurance Saddle Pads

Clinton Andersons are suppose to be pretty good. I have an HAF saddle pad that is like the equipedic and it's great. Never had a back issue with that one...


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

equipedics are good, seems the tucker coolbacks seem to be used alot in the endurance circles


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I also have had an ESP saddle pad and they are amazing.

Classic Equine ESP Wool Western Saddle Pad 32x34 B#


You might wanna try a connie combs saddle pad. I just bought one and it's on it's way.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Five star....love them


----------

